# 250w hps w/ hood or 400w w/out hood



## CaLiO (Aug 16, 2007)

Was offered 2 hps lights for the same price one a 250w hps w/ hood and bulb and a 400w hps w/ out the hood or bulb. My question is what do you guys think the better deal is. I'm not trying to grow to much(a few ounces per grow) and will build my grow area to fit the light I get so wattage isn't  that big of a deal, but naturally would prefer the 400w light if anyone has any ideas of where I can get just a hood from? Or would it just be easier to go with the 250w? btw the 400w light is made by hydrofarm I believe.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

depends if you want to grow out a qp every two months than I'd go with the 400W. insidesun.com has reflectors and bulbs.
You can get a nice aircooled hood for about 100bucks there...might wnat to try hgtsupply.com as well they might have light accessories. 
but if you want it without spending any more $$$ than the 250W would be the easiest way.

but how much is he asking for 'em....might want to look at those two links...they sell grow lights real cheap.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 16, 2007)

go with more power.

how big is your grow space?
and do you have ventilation? and hows the temps?


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 16, 2007)

Only 100 bucks for either light, so I would much rather get the 400 watt. just wanted to make sure that I would be able to make sure that I would be able to get the other items needed at a reasonable price. Thanks for the info I will take a look at those sites


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

thats steep IMHO. at inside sun you can get 400W hps with reflector and bulb for 145 bucks.
unless he's selling you a digital ballast then I'd jump all over it.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 16, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> go with more power.
> 
> how big is your grow space?
> and do you have ventilation? and hows the temps?


Room I plan on using is about 6sq ft. ventilation is good temp. is kept at 75 degrees.  Only plan on growing a max of 6 plants at a time.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 17, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> thats steep IMHO. at inside sun you can get 400W hps with reflector and bulb for 145 bucks.
> unless he's selling you a digital ballast then I'd jump all over it.


   Thanks for the tip, just ordered the light you mentioned. Can't wait to get everything setup.
I see that on 1000bulb they have ballast for very low prices. What else is needed for a complete light?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 17, 2007)

CaLiO said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, just ordered the light you mentioned. Can't wait to get everything setup.
> I see that on 1000bulb they have ballast for very low prices. What else is needed for a complete light?


 
I would recommend getting a "complete" ballast kit. That will include the socket, cap and stuff (depending on what type). Then you just have to wire it yourself.
also need to make a reflector and get a bulb.
e-conolight dot com has small hid floods really cheap.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok cool. Will just stick with the 400w light I ordered from inside sun for now, and if needed will put together another. Thanks for all the info. once again Mutt saved me some time and money! Got a bad seed that's vegging under about 15000 lumes of cfl's that is ready for flowering can't wait to see what hopefully she will do under the light alone until my N.L. baby's are ready.


----------

